# DUPLICATE THREAD! HOPKINSVILLE,KY-M/F 3 MTH, STRAY



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

BEN is a 3 month old male German Shepherd. He weighs 22 lbs. He is a stray to our facility, so no background information is known. BEN is currently being treated for demodectic mange, which is not contagious. He was dumped at the pound in Caldwell Co. along with his sister, Sally, also listed on this site. Please stop in to see BEN soon and consider him for adoption.
Shelter is always at capacity as it is a regional shelter serving 4 Kentucky counties. All animals have limited time. Don't delay, contact us if you see an animal you wish to adopt. Time is of the essence ! Shelter is open Tuesdays thru Fridays from 10:30 to 4:30 and Saturdays from 10:30 to 1:00. Closed Sundays and Mondays. Shelter is very rescue friendly; transportation help is limited. 270-887-4175. Thanks for helping our animals! 

Christian County Animal Shelter 
Hopkinsville, KY 
270-887-4175 




















http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10976803


SALLY is a 3 month old female German Shepherd. She weighs 29 lbs. She is a stray to our facility. She was dumped at the pound in Caldwell Co. along with her brother, Ben, also listed on this site. Please stop in to see this sweetheart today!
Shelter is always at capacity as it is a regional shelter serving 4 Kentucky counties. All animals have limited time. Don't delay, contact us if you see an animal you wish to adopt. Time is of the essence ! Shelter is open Tuesdays thru Fridays from 10:30 to 4:30 and Saturdays from 10:30 to 1:00. Closed Sundays and Mondays. Shelter is very rescue friendly; transportation help is limited. 270-887-4175. Thanks for helping our animals! 

Christian County Animal Shelter 
Hopkinsville, KY 
270-887-4175 



















http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10976816


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: HOPKINSVILLE,KY-M/F 3 MONTHS-STRAY-TOO CUTE!!*

Beautiful pups...

Sally


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: HOPKINSVILLE,KY-M/F 3 MONTHS-STRAY-TOO CUTE!!*

Gosh...I know! My hubby can thank his lucky stars we don't live in KY....Ava could sure use a partner in crime...err...playmate


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: HOPKINSVILLE,KY-M/F 3 MONTHS-STRAY-TOO CUTE!!*

these guys have a thread and an offer from Dawn Knight

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=701528&page=1#Post701528


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: HOPKINSVILLE,KY-M/F 3 MONTHS-STRAY-TOO CUTE!!*

Since this is a duplicate I'll just lock it.


----------

